# I Miss Her SO much...



## philjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

It's almost 30 days since my wife left. I have to stand by the fact that she said this is temporary. But our interactions are void of any real discussion. I can't say "I'm sorry" or send her a card or flowers. I can't ask how she is doing.

I have hope for reconciliation, but I just miss her SO much.

It hurts so badly and I am lonely. I don't want to be with anyone else. I just miss my best friend in the world.

It hurts...

PJ


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey, It is a heck of a roller-coaster we are on, and I have found that I've learned a lot about myself, as well as concluded some answers about the wife. See you read codependent, have you read the 5 love languages book? That is the one that really invoked a new perspective for me! It's tough I understand, you really need to get back to working on you, if your like me you've stopped doing some things ,activities ,exercise etc... over the years for one reason or another. get back into some of those things you enjoy(great for keeping you emotions under "your" control) should help keep your mind in order while waiting. 
Keep your chin up!


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

What happened to make her leave?

Edit: Sorry I just read your previous posts. Caught up now.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I miss my wife too. It's been 5 weeks since she moved out. I was an emotional wreck for the first few weeks. I didn't think it would get better, but it did. I know it's cliche, but time does heal all wounds. At the very least it stops the profuse bleeding Please believe me, it will get better.


----------



## philjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> I miss my wife too. It's been 5 weeks since she moved out. I was an emotional wreck for the first few weeks. I didn't think it would get better, but it did. I know it's cliche, but time does heal all wounds. At the very least it stops the profuse bleeding Please believe me, it will get better.


That is encouraging. But you really can't stop missing her completely. 

So I guess my question is this. 

What do you do to get on with your life and start living as though she may never come back? 

PJ


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

4 weeks ago my H said he was done... but not temporary, he said he is not happy and wants a divorce, just as simple as that....it was his decision and nothing I could do or say would change his mind.

I read The 5 Love Languages and I also agree that was such a great eye opener to who I was, and am....what I want....Its hard....30 days later I'm still crying everyday, BUT you gotta stay busy, be with good friends, eat good food....(I even hit the gym today for the first time in forever!)


----------



## philjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

Shelly29 said:


> 4 weeks ago my H said he was done... but not temporary, he said he is not happy and wants a divorce, just as simple as that....it was his decision and nothing I could do or say would change his mind.
> 
> I read The 5 Love Languages and I also agree that was such a great eye opener to who I was, and am....what I want....Its hard....30 days later I'm still crying everyday, BUT you gotta stay busy, be with good friends, eat good food....(I even hit the gym today for the first time in forever!)


I'm so sorry. The crying seems to go on forever.

But you are correct. Find things to do. Life DOES go on. It just "feels" like it doesn't.

Hang in there, trust God and draw near to Him.

PJ


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Life DOES go on, but we are not at that stage to really realize that...we know it will, but our hearts are too much in pain.....


----------



## philjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

Shelly29 said:


> Life DOES go on, but we are not at that stage to really realize that...we know it will, but our hearts are too much in pain.....


I understand, Shelley. I do. And I'm so sorry. I've never experienced any pain like this emotional pain. It seems to come in waves. It's almost like a pressure cooker that builds and then eventually it needs to blow off steam with weeping and wailing. I've never cried so much in my life...

Then it subsides for a bit. And when I least expect it, it's back. 

Hang in there... 

PJ


----------

